# Sound Problems ALC



## Ateneo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi i am very new to FreeBSD.
I installed 8.2 Release Amd64 and i cannot get sound working.
I have an Intel DP67BG mother board with ALC892 sound.
I have a Nvidia 420GT with last nvidia drivers installed and plugged as HDMI to my LCD monitor. This last one has a stereo jacket sound output.
Anyway i want to listen the audio from the integrated mother board sound card, maybe i leave HDMI stuff for another thread.

My loader.conf is as:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
```

The kernel recognize me 2 codecs (one for the Graphics Card (HDMI)), and other for the Integrated one.

I am using Gnome as Desktop environment. It recognize me 8 stereo outputs (/dev/dsp0 trough /dev/dsp7)  which i think correspond to /dev/dsp0.0 trough /dev/dsp7.1. 
I have tried to leave a MP3 playing and start changing output through gnome sound preferences but i cannot hear nothing.

My demesg for the interested part is:

```
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf3000000-0xf3003fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
...
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #2: Realtek ALC892
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm7: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #3 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
```

How can i get sound output?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 11, 2011)

play with *hw.snd.default_unit* sysctl variable.
Start with 0, then 1,2,3 ...
while you change it do `$ dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp`
(you'll probably need to restart this after changing *hw.snd.default_unit*

Once you hear sound save that variable in /etc/sysctl.conf

I had to set it to *hw.snd.default_unit=2* before I started using nvidia video card, and later to *hw.snd.default_unit=4*


----------



## Ateneo (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks very much. Now i have sound!!


----------

